# Daz Ball dieting for the bodypower show



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone 7 weeks till show time just lettng you all know how things are going in my prep for the show i find the dieting for the shows easy thats the fun part for me i dont like the bulking phase.

At 7 weeks out am weighing 268lbs and ready now near enough just litte bit to go calories are just over 6ooocals and still losing weight.

training is double split 5 days a week,

chest, morning

bis, evening

shouders morning

traps evening

back width morning

tris evening

quads morning

hams calfs evening

back morning

bis evening

cardio twice a day 20 morning after training hit boxing or thai boxing

evening 30 bike slow

sundays 1 hr yoga and after pizza texan barbecue from dominos and 5 cookies my little girl calls me the cookie monster yum yum:thumbup1:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

nice one keep it up... will see you there??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

daz ball said:


> Hi everyone 7 weeks till show time just lettng you all know how things are going in my prep for the show i find the dieting for the shows easy thats the fun part for me i dont like the bulking phase.
> 
> At 7 weeks out am weighing 268lbs and ready now near enough just litte bit to go calories are just over *6ooocals* and still losing weight.
> 
> ...


How the hell you eat that much mate???

Can you post diet...

you must be eating all day lol


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck mate hope it goes well!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Any recent pics Daz?

GHS


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

yea off season diet to plz if you dont mind


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glanzav said:


> yea off season diet to plz if you dont mind


Mate 6000 cals is his ON SEASON diet:lol: :lol: :lol:

Fck knows what off season looks like

He should go on that skinny vs fat program on TV when they put a weeks food in that Tube,that would be funny:lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

6000 calories!! JESUS!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

best of luck daz, glad you have got this up it will be good to see another how you prep for a show etc. is good having you and stu to add to the good listof well known competitiors we have on here.

6000 cals and loosing weight i am immensly jelouse


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good work Daz. Any recent pics?

Also anyone have any info on the show??


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Would love to see that diet too.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

my diet is on muscle talk if you want to look, but will get james to put it on here asap

the break down is 500g protein 750g carbs and 140g fats thats its about 6250cals i do train hard so burn lots of cals i train volume style lots of sets with short rest between sets. Hope some come and say hi at the bodypower show am on the muscle talk stand for photos and a chat thanks


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

fook me, i am going on a diet, i think i will try it  LOL


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So what the hell do you bulk on - PMSL :lol:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

good to read that see how it compare with mr cores dieting.- trained at your gym last friday daz my missus lives in leiscter so i decided to pop in and train:thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Daz's eating regimen's since December 08 are on MT on his static journal: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-journal-daz-ball-2009.aspx

Scroll to the bottom for the 2 weeks ago revisions. Daz came to my office today and we did his plan for the next 3-4 weeks. This will be on the static journal by the end of the week. It isn't a typical pre-comp plan as he's all but in condition and we need to hold the weight for now. Indeed, I have actually cut his cardio back now and just restructured his food to more morning and peri-workout carbs.

If you can bear with me, we'll get the diet up in a day or two, but you can get the gist from the plans already up. Don't ask me for calories or macronutrient amounts/ratios as it is not the way I work; one of my more renown mottos is 'Eat food, not figures'.

Daz had actually lost a little weight today but was razor sharp. It's all a matter of getting it all together for May 9th.

In addition to the UKBFF show on the Saturday, Daz will also be guest posing on the main stage on the Sunday, and periodically all weekend on the MT mini-stage (he'll be knackared!). Also he's doing a live workout on the Sunday with another huge guy in front of anyone who wishes to watch - and this will be compered by me!!


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

laurie g said:


> good to read that see how it compare with mr cores dieting.- trained at your gym last friday daz my missus lives in leiscter so i decided to pop in and train:thumb:


Hi mate hope u had a good session at my gym sorry i wasnt in i was at golds on the friday if u fancy popping over again let me know and i will be in to have a chat :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Daz I didn't know you were the British Champion mate? Excuse my ignorance but I though Alvin won last year?

GHS


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Daz won in 07 mate.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Stalker!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah right cheers guys 

GHS


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> daz or james- funny question but...
> 
> saw the video of shoulders on mtalk... he seems to do alot of exercises, some unconventional but VERY light, its shot in jan so plenty of time to still push the weights i assume built such a big man, the seated arnold presses were so light i felt bad the silly weights i use!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I`m intrigued too ,. The weights looked real light and more of a cardio workout.

Also wondering what weight you intend to compete at. If you 268 now, maybe around 260??


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Guys - fair question. I do leave training to Daz really as, let's be honest, he got to where his is now without my help, and it's only been since December since we partnered.

Daz does a very much volume style approach - lots of reps, lots of sets, inc supersets. It's a quick pace but really works the muscle. Proper form is paramount. Some sets may be 10 reps, others 25 reps. The theory behind it is simple - it works for Daz! He's built some good size on heavier weights and lower reps, but he has been a blocky. Daz wants his pro card badly, and it's about looking the best on stage and we need to shape up what he's got. It also helps explain his ripped off season condition.

Saying all this, Daz loves exercise and was doing some HIIT post weights, so yesterday after I met we've cut this out and moved it to different times in the week.

Daz has no ego, he just wants to win, and people do question his lower weights in the gym.

That clip will be part of the DVD we're bringing out for Daz at the end of the year, and there will be more explained on the film.

Keep up with the questions here on or in his MT journal, please. The questions do actually help me; as they make me think about the sort of things we're likely to be asked.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

he didnt leave anything out in that shoulder workout did he lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

James L had me doing more volume work in comparison to my usual heavy workout.. Killed me right over and the pump was unreal. I guess it pays just to change it around a bit.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I incorporate a lot of high volume work in my training also.

I find it better as less risk of injury and you can actually get to feeling the muscle work whereas with heavier weight you can bring in more of the ancillary muscles.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im not critizing its just if you posted up that workout in the training section he would get blasted for it. it seems to be working for him.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> im not critizing its just if you posted up that workout in the training section he would get blasted for it. it seems to be working for him.


get blasted for what in the end of the day is it a weight lifting show or bodybuilding ? for me its about winning and improving and i do what i need to do. I do heavy weights every 8 weeks and do them for 4 weeks then change to next 4 weeks of something different. When you have 30secs rest between sets its hard work and the weights will be lighter :innocent:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Very true. This is bodybuilding not powerlifting. Its about who is most aesthetically pleasing to the eye, I personally found after training with Mr Llewellin I benefitted more from doing high volume, high intensity workouts as I hit deeper within the muscle.

All the best Daz and good luck with your quest!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I incorporate a lot of high volume work in my training also.
> 
> I find it better as less risk of injury and you can actually get to feeling the muscle work whereas with heavier weight you can bring in more of the ancillary muscles.


Yes, I'm finding this too. To be honest, this is the first time I've ever tried training like this and I got the idea from Darren. I'm loving my training too at the moment with this method, and I'm getting great gains - best I've had for years and feeling good too, as the injuries arn't plaguing me as much.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Yes, I'm finding this too. To be honest, this is the first time I've ever tried training like this and I got the idea from Darren. I'm loving my training too at the moment with this method, and I'm getting great gains - best I've had for years and feeling good too, as the injuries arn't plaguing me as much.


Youve gained???? :confused1:

When??

I must have blinked:whistling:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Youve gained???? :confused1:
> 
> When??
> 
> I must have blinked:whistling:


Well you said I was a big boy the other night Joe :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Well you said I was a big boy the other night Joe :tongue:


your an intelligent guy.... you have heard of "massaging someones ego":lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> I have , there are 200 pages of it somewhere, called a shinic or something!!!:laugh:


Well done Scotty:thumbup1:

Of which you are a most regular contributer

You have my thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

No idea why people still think heavy weights are needed i grow better using half the weight i can use and thats with good form mind you but resting less and really stretching the muscle.

Darren i saw you last year at the Arnold and i dont care what any one says on any board you are the most impressive person i have ever seen in person bar Ruhl.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck with the prep Daz, looking forward to seeing you on monday. Volume training has its place for sure. I use it a lot on my clients and it more often than not makes them ill!!!

For me this year you have to bring back the WOW factor that you had in 2007.

The Hercules guest spot 'look' just a week after last years UK's would have seen you walk away with the title again, no question.

In my mind you have exactly the right mind set Daz, I know that from talking and training with you and bumping into you at every guest spot last year!!!!

J


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Mate 6000 cals is his ON SEASON diet:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fck knows what off season looks like
> 
> He should go on that skinny vs fat program on TV when they put a weeks food in that Tube,that would be funny:lol: :lol:


hahah reps mate that was good


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

supercell said:


> Best of luck with the prep Daz, looking forward to seeing you on monday. Volume training has its place for sure. I use it a lot on my clients and it more often than not makes them ill!!!
> 
> For me this year you have to bring back the WOW factor that you had in 2007.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, i think you are right the wow factor is wot i need back with the same condition and little better shape and thats what i have worked on. I have had no offseason cus wanted to see the areas the muscle was going on and i think i have made improvments already. But with good people with a good bodybuilding eye looking over me it will help me get the look i want.

See ya monday champ for back looking forward to seeing what you think and to have a hard session. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

ps i will bringing my game face so i can lift some heavy weights if you want pal, have good weekend


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> gotta disagree alot...
> 
> id say close to 90% of pros are very strong and train strong
> 
> ...


 Kind of hijacking Darrens thread mate.

Its fine if you disagree with me i never said my words to be gospel.

In my case i find i recieve far more growth going light ie 50% of my max on most exercises, for me strenght has never been an issue i could deadlift 300kg squat 260kg and bench 150kg within my first year of training and i very rarely go that heavy any more yet i am about 20kg of pure muscle larger these days, every one to their own.

Also to throw a spanner in your arguement, Dave Henry curls 110lbs with **** form, Yates used 4 plates for his max incline set in blood and guts and not that much weight on any thing else when compared to his size Ronnie is very strong but said him self he goes a bit heavier for the camera and normally does more reps.

It is a great motto if your not naturally strong.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Con said:


> No idea why people still think heavy weights are needed i grow better using half the weight i can use and thats with good form mind you but resting less and really stretching the muscle.
> 
> Darren i saw you last year at the Arnold and i dont care what any one says on any board you are the most impressive person i have ever seen in person bar Ruhl.


Thanks mate it works on other people to i was thinking something was wrong with me lol :innocent:

I just wish i had nt missed the show mate would have like to see my finishing place. :thumb:


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> gotta disagree alot...
> 
> id say close to 90% of pros are very strong and train strong
> 
> ...


What i was saying i do go on 4 weeks of different styles but i think i grow

better muscle and harder muscle from short rest still lifting good weights when u can but if you have 30 secs rest in between sets u are not going to lift heavy weights try it get 4 plates on each side do 10 to 15 reps have 30 secs and do it again and then have 30secs and do it again now how many reps of you lifting.

bodybuilding is about breaking muscle down then resting to let it grow dont matter if its heavy or lighter as long as u break it down.

in the vid i did you have not seen that some of the movements are supersets and are all 15 reps and still only have 30 to 40 secs after the superset. So to finish it here we are all right in are own way yhea:beer:

thanks hope fully see ya at bodypower


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think what you also have to remember is that lots of heavy lifting will also lead to a thickening up of the physique as a developmental factor of the body learning to cope. i.e. thicker waist and blockier physique

all the pros you've mentioned there Scott have this flaw, massive yes but thicker and blockier the heavier they got.

Ronnies physique way back in the 90s was much more aesthetically pleasing, not sure if he got stronger or not as the years went on.

Jay's physique was much bette rin 2001 than recent times.

I think you always have to consider a trade off when lifting heavy weight.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

great point tom was watching ripped to shreds,in 2004 jays condition and waist is a lot more streamline then, now he has gone for to much sizeand cant get is condition right and lost hes title to dexter who kept it the same little improvments year in year out and not killing hes aesthetically pleasing body and look now MR O.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I think what you also have to remember is that lots of heavy lifting will also lead to a thickening up of the physique as a developmental factor of the body learning to cope. i.e. thicker waist and blockier physique
> 
> all the pros you've mentioned there Scott have this flaw, massive yes but thicker and blockier the heavier they got.
> 
> ...


Yes, this really is the reasoning behind it, and Tom's reply here is bang on. Muscles will still grow, but will be more 'flowing' (for want of a better term), and less blocky. This is already reflecting in Darren's physique


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Phasing your training always gets the best results. Daz proved this. After lifting heavy for years he then swapped to lighter higher rep training due to a few injuries.

In 2006/7 he gained around 30-40lbs by doing just this.

When Coleman says 'Light weight baby' he's got a point!!!!

I'll give you my assessment on monday and pass it on to James too Daz. You know how to diet and how to train, its all about tweaking now and thats where James will help and reign you in on your cardio....Don't want you eating into tissue especially when you are already so bloody lean!!!

Its great we can all help each other in this sport, yes every trainer has their little tricks of the trade that they like to keep between themesleves and their athletes but lets face it the bulk of dieting and prep is pretty simple and just a question of manipulating metabolism with food and exercise.

J


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hi daz i have been a fan of yours since the bio days, when i first saw your pics i was blown away, you remind me alot of Dorian, same granite look and crazy mass all over.

Anyway its refreshing to see your approach to training has changed as i remember in the early days i saw some crazy crazy figures quoted by you that you did for your lifts and i was thinking hes not human lol

Can you put up some of your personal bests?

Best of luck to you in your career and ill be following the journals etc.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's the pics and report from our gym visit to Gold's, Bedford last week:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-2009-daz-ball-tour.aspx


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

HUGEEEEE ur arms look massive good luck with everything. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Daz thought i would pop in and give you my best for the forthcoming year mate.....hope to see you soon at a show..


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Hi Daz thought i would pop in and give you my best for the forthcoming year mate.....hope to see you soon at a show..


Thanks pal say hi to stu and look forward to seeing everyone at the shows this year anybody going to bodypower show.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

supercell said:


> Phasing your training always gets the best results. Daz proved this. After lifting heavy for years he then swapped to lighter higher rep training due to a few injuries.
> 
> In 2006/7 he gained around 30-40lbs by doing just this.
> 
> ...


thanks mate looking forward to monday to see what you think and seeing what areas you think i shud work on mate. I respect that you are willing to help and train with me mate. The thing i do find hard is stop the cardio i love taining cardio weights football boxing dont matter what so have been finding this hard i like to feel fit as well . See ya monday pal:thumb:


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Today no training so i did a 1hr yoga session love it if you have chance to try give it a go it is hard work but your body feels so good after. As for the rest of the day get my meals in take the kids park and watch the football just a rest day.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

daz ball said:


> Thanks pal say hi to stu and look forward to seeing everyone at the shows this year anybody going to bodypower show.


Hi Daz, just wanted to say Hi, just seen your pics on MT. looking very impressive mate. from the look on those pics. you'll blow everyone away in Birmingham. Im going to the show, I have a stall up there too. will defo come by and say hi. :thumbup1:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Daz I've noticed from your Diet that you take your PWO shake then 15 mins later take your Vitargo, I have been taking my Vitargo with my PWO shake, what are the benefits of taken the vitargo 15 mins later? cheers


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Daz I've noticed from your Diet that you take your PWO shake then 15 mins later take your Vitargo, I have been taking my Vitargo with my PWO shake, what are the benefits of taken the vitargo 15 mins later? cheers


Hi mate james does my diet for me so i just follow that so i will get him to post up the answer for u mate. Look forward to having a chat at the show matey and i hope i can show people i didnt lose all my muscle last year and when we do get to the brits that i have made some improvments thanks see ya soon


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

daz ball said:


> Hi mate james does my diet for me so i just follow that so i will get him to post up the answer for u mate. Look forward to having a chat at the show matey and i hope i can show people i didnt lose all my muscle last year and when we do get to the brits that i have made some improvments thanks see ya soon


Lol cammon daz!!! am sure you can answer these simple questions for us. I know you not the type of guy what does something without explanation.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Hi Daz, just wanted to say Hi, just seen your pics on MT. looking very impressive mate. from the look on those pics. you'll blow everyone away in Birmingham. Im going to the show, I have a stall up there too. will defo come by and say hi. :thumbup1:


Be sure to come to the MT stand and have your pic taken on our stage with Daz


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

daz ball said:


> Thanks pal say hi to stu and look forward to seeing everyone at the shows this year anybody going to bodypower show.


i will do mate, both me and Stuart are on the Extreme stand on the saturday at the Bodypower Expo so will definatly see you there...


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Daz I've noticed from your Diet that you take your PWO shake then 15 mins later take your Vitargo, I have been taking my Vitargo with my PWO shake, what are the benefits of taken the vitargo 15 mins later? cheers


It's no biggy, but with Daz I am a little over-zealous with his advice, considerably more so than with other clients, not because I value the others any less (!), but because Daz's body seems to be abnormal in the way it responds.

The 15 mins is an approx, but the idea is for Daz to have his WPH immediately because it is so pure, and will go there, and the Vitargo is so rapidly digested and absorbed that the short delay is not so critical. My theory is that this guve the WPH time to clear.

Normally I'd shove them in together.

I should add that I really do rate Vitargo, and I do have the pleasure of knowing Anthony Almada personally - he's one of the top names in PWO carb research (if you didn't know).


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i will do mate, both me and Stuart are on the Extreme stand on the saturday at the Bodypower Expo so will definatly see you there...


Paul, you should both come over for your pics on our stage, as should Doug too - with some Extreme products too if Doug wants.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

MuscleButt said:


> Lol cammon daz!!! am sure you can answer these simple questions for us. I know you not the type of guy what does something without explanation.


He knows the reason, it's just that he prefer me to answer some things


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Paul, you should both come over for your pics on our stage, as should Doug too - with some Extreme products too if Doug wants.


will do mate, will let dougie know as well....i will be out celebrating my birthday on the saturday night if you are up for a drink....diet coke of course :whistling:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> will do mate, will let dougie know as well....i will be out celebrating my birthday on the saturday night if you are up for a drink....diet coke of course :whistling:


As the mixer im sure.. :beer:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> will do mate, will let dougie know as well....i will be out celebrating my birthday on the saturday night if you are up for a drink....diet coke of course :whistling:


I'll be doing something. There are going to be evening events on anyway mate. (Though I'll probably be all shagged out from being stressed to ****)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry james you will be shagged by who??


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> sorry james you will be shagged by who??


Anyone! Why, you offering?! :thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Just to let folks know, Eric Guy will be filming Daz and James L tomorrow down at Ministry of Muscle Gym - we'll get some clips onto MT later in the week


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

a.k.a 'The Little and Large' show.

Looking forward to it.

J


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Will do the write up tomoz to the training i did with james l and his training partner but just want to thank james and everyone at ministry of muscle for having me down thanks steve


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Train with james yesterday we did a back workout which was a heavy session we started with deadlifts i was saying to james been along time since i have done them but was happy to do 200kgs for 10. Then we did close grip pulldowns three sets going as heavy as possible for final set that set was a drop set. Then we went on to one set of pull ups for as many reps as possible. Due to lifting heavy weights that one set of pull ups was near on impossible. we finished with cable pulldowns 3 sets of 15reps,then two sets of pulldowns 1set heavy then 2nd heavy into dropset. After the workout i posed for james had or postwork out drinks then did interview forf the dvd.

I had a great day and really enjoyed the talk with james got to say its great to have a pro who wants to give back to bodybuilding again like to thank james steve for having me down and look forward to next monday chest next week keep u all posted


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

hi everyone just to let u no the euro show i was doing is not on so sorry but i will still be guest posing and i am still dieting to test things out so when the brits come i no what am doing.

Was down with james again yesterday was another good day he seems happy with how am looking at the min so now one show is not on we are going to try to do another in 3weeks its the loaded cup in denmark so hopefully will still do a show.

Yesterday chest Bench press 4 sets the heavy set was 200kgs for 10

incline press 3sets the heavy set was 200kgs for 8

incline flyes 2sets heavy set was 40kgs 10 reps but at the bottom hold for 3secs between reps

chest press 1 set 40reps notsure on weight

Today just finished back and starting to feel strong again i did deadlifts 5 sets heavy set was 240 kgs for 5reps

close pulldowns 4sets heavy set 120kgs for 10

 pullovers 3sets heavy set 70kgs for 15 reps

rope pulldowns 3 sets heavy set 60 kgs 12

high pully brow on cable crossover 1 set a up set 40kgs for 20reps 60 kgs for 15 reps 80 kgs for 10 reps.

I am really enjoying the heavy stage in this prep two more weeks to go before drop sets thanks again james and steve and all the lads at the gym and see ya all next monday


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Did you used to post and be coached by biohazard Daz?


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Daz, i live in leicester and im currently looking to swap gyms ive read nothing but good things about you and your gym so i thought id give you a shout mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

some impressive strength their daz especially when dieting


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

6000... wow.

Im going to the show as a spectator on the saturday so will come over and say hello.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Dave, do come over on to the MT stand - have your photo with Daz if you like


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great to see you both, it was a great morning. For somebody with such extremely low bodyfat to lift those weights is mind boggling. Your condition is right where you need to be 3 weeks out.

See you next week

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

200kg incline bench for 8 reps, 3 weeks out! Holy fcuk


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Im coming to the expo on the sunday. Will say hi to you guys


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

nice to see a differnet approach daz. i like your honesty about it too!


----------

